# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  إلى رحمة الله الردود الحسيني مؤيد الجنبي.....

## الفراشة الحمراء

*قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم

*(وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ 
أُولَـئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ )


* يوم الاثنين 5 / 11/ 1432هـ ذوالقعدة
**انتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الشــــــــــــــاب 
الرادود الحسيني مؤيد الجنبي*

*نتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد/ة
( يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي)
ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )
عن الامام الرضا عليه السلام أنه قال: 
ما من عبد زار قبر مؤمن فقرأ عليه سورة (( انا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر)) 
سبع مرات الا غفر الله له ولصاحب القبر

الله يرحمه برحمته الواسعة ويسكنه الفسيح من جناته 
ويلهم ذويه ومحبيه الصبر والسلوان*

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

*( يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ* *ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي* *جَنَّتِي)*
*ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )**
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )*
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )*

----------


## زهرة الريف

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )

----------


## شهد الأحزان

*انا الله وابا اليه راجعون






الله يرحمه برحمته الواسعة ويسكنه الفسيح من جناته 
ويلهم أهل بصبر**

( يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ* *ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي* *جَنَّتِي)*
*ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )**
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )*
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )

والله امس انقطع قلبي
الله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات ورحم شيعةعلي
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )

----------


## ايات الروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )

----------


## ساجدة لربها

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )
*

----------

